# Desperately seeking!



## Hayley22 (May 12, 2013)

Im desperately looking for an ex horse of mine, i sold him on and then he got re sold because of a terrible situation and the person after that sold him on with no knowledge of where hes gone and we have heard nothing! 

He is a 15.1hh brabant gelding, strawberry roan. Gorgeous horse, no faults, believe he may be in norfolk area but not sure. He is called wilson but when with me was called giovanni. 

If anyone has any info please contact me.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh i hope you find your beautiful horse soon,..i love strawberry roans.....


----------



## Hayley22 (May 12, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> oh i hope you find your beautiful horse soon,..i love strawberry roans.....


He was lovely! Its more for the owner after me really, she sold him at a terrible time and really didnt want to sell him. Hate how horses just get moved on so easily and noone stays in contact! Someone must know something!


----------

